# Trying to contact muskrat trapper around Lake Orion



## JPC6000 (Jan 11, 2002)

Hello, 

I'm trying to make contact with a fellow trapper around Lake Orion who is trapping muskrats, specifically with a 110 on a tip up. I went through the ice by one of your sets, didn't see it until I was face to face with it, I was checking mine in the dark on the same pond - 
PM or email me. 

Thanks,

John


----------



## chucky22250 (Feb 2, 2008)

chances are it is beaverhunter2


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Nope. Not me. I don't have any sets near Lake Orion and no tip-ups out in Zone 3. I like a little more ice before I get out there. I went through on the day after Christmas a couple seasons ago. That water's cold! 

Could be D&D.

John


----------



## D&D (Jan 24, 2010)

I am only on private property this year no public land, also no where near enough ice for us.... I like being on the water not in it. 
Dave


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

If you're talking about a small pond at Bald Mountain, that may be me. However, I haven' t had any surprises yet to my knowledge.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 (Oct 5, 2005)

Dennis you sure get around buddy... How many counties you hit this season? BTW does Bald Mountain have a mud bog location too? LMAO


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Lol. Yes Jeremy. I guess I get around a little. Bald mountain is only 20 minutes from my other house when I get off of work and perfect for the kids to go with me when I check. I hadn't planned on putting out any more traps because I'm tryna catch the s******* stealing traps near Vassar. But, El Presidente convinced me not to let it ruin my day so I made up a few dozen more tipups, threw out the 5 half gallon cartons of ice cream that wasn't needed in the freezer and started stuffing muskrat carcasses next to the pork chops and chopped beef steak, I fear I am never going to get all of this fur to auction! Lol

And yes, it's quite possible to get stuck at Bald Mountain too. You know why I would be getting stuck as well. Mr. Carretti's instruction and guidance has lead me to go and do things that require a tow truck to be on speed dial, have a matching dress shirt on hand to go with hip boots and teach kids to no longer randomly pull packages out to thaw for dinner without looking in the seven various freezers we have around the state. Lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 (Oct 5, 2005)

LOL...

Let me know if you need some help as a look out. We can do a 24 hour watch on the sob... Maybe set a 330 and use a tip up as lure... Don't think there's any regs on theifs as far as trap size and what not....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

I know the perfect birthday present for Dennis- a skinning knife! LOL I still can't believe you freeze everything in the round.

Emily says she'll skin for you for a "very small free." Think how much you'll save in electricity by not needing 7 freezers! Wait a minute- I work for DTE! Forget what I said. :lol:



John


----------



## trappergirl7 (Oct 4, 2008)

Dennis, I'm sorry, but 7 freezers is just crazy, lol. But if you're filling them with fur, you must be doing something right! In all seriousness, if you want someone to handle your fur, I'm your girl. PM me and we can work something out.

Emily


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Your on!!! I am still working crazy hours at work and trying to finish hanging 50 sheets of OSB in the 750 square foot trapping shed, um..I mean garage. LOL. When that is finished, install the wood stove and walla! It will be time to start chasing Spring beaver and otter with no more one man construction projects!

Btw...only half are in the round. Many are skinned and rolled. Many are rats, ***** and beavers to be fleshed and stretched.

Emily, thank you! Pm coming.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## determinedArcher (Jan 15, 2011)

thats right in my neck of the woods, I'll ask around to see if any of my buddies are running lines. Also i've been seeing more and more traps this year, right off one of the dirt road (bald mt.) i drive every day to get my daughter to fall asleep i saw a couple under ice sets right by a den.


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Talking to JPC6000 I am quite sure its me. I have many in that area right now.

The ice is really, really crappy. Please tell everyone running lines to be very careful right now on these small ponds in zone three. I check during the day and wouldn't even consider doing it at nite. A few areas I want to set on I can't because of conditions. A couple others I have to take scenic routes to without the kids because of tricky ice. There isn' t anyone that's gonna see you go through or hear you in a remote pond in the middle of the woods like you would on a big lake. Carry a phone and let people know where your going. No rat's worth it, no matter what the fur brings.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Seaarkshooter said:


> There isn' t anyone that's gonna see you go through or hear you in a remote pond in the middle of the woods like you would on a big lake. Carry a phone and let people know where your going. No rat's worth it, no matter what the fur brings.


X2!

Give it some time, Guys! 9 degrees tomorrow night. 20's this weekend. You've got until February 29th! For Pete's sake, don't die for a muskrat hide!

John


----------

